# What is wrong with this plant?



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have had these hygro difformis for several weeks now. They grow, and put on completely new growth at the bottom. I know I'm having a slight problem with BBA. And I have started dosing Excel and removed all of the algae I could by hand, by rubbing and removing leaves.

It seems like when the plant puts on new growth the BBA starts and once it gets on the leaves they start to curl up and turn black. Is this what is happening?

Thanks!


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

when was the last time you did a water change? I had a similar problem with the hair algae, but after a few days of water changes and cuttings, it eventually went away.


----------

